# JSP und Java Persistence API



## scuzzlebud (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

zur Zeit arbeite ich mich in die Enterprise Edition von Java ein.
Mein Ziel ist die Entwicklung robuster, datengebundener Anwendungen, allerdings bin ich hier noch am Anfang was Java angeht.

Nun wollte ich eine JSP Testanwendung schreiben, die JavaBean-Komponenten anbindet. Innerhalb dieser JavaBean-Komponenten wollte ich Datenbankzugriffe implementieren, mittels der Java Persistence API.
Hierzu zwei Fragen:

1. Wo erstelle und schließe ich die EntityManagerFactory? Ich habe gelesen dass dieser ressourcenintensive Prozess im Programm möglichst nur einmal vorkommen sollte, womit die reine Initialisierung in der JavaBean-Komponente wegfällt, da diese mehrmals aufgerufen wird.

2. Lohnt sich die Java Persistence API innerhalb einfacher JSP Anwendungen? Wie sieht es mit der Ressourcenlast aus? Lohnt sich die JPA nur innerhalb größerer Projekte oder bietet sie eine generelle Lösung für datengebundene Anwendungen?

Ferner würde mich interessieren, ob jemand ein Tutorial kennt welches die optimale Anbindung der JPA in Web- oder Desktopanwendungen beschreibt. Ich denke als Anfänger kann man da einiges falsch machen.

Grüße


----------



## Doktor Ruff (20. Mrz 2007)

scuzzlebud hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ferner würde mich interessieren, ob jemand ein Tutorial kennt welches die optimale Anbindung der JPA in Web- oder Desktopanwendungen beschreibt. Ich denke als Anfänger kann man da einiges falsch machen.
> 
> Grüße



Hier findest du ein paar gute Tutorials!

Was die Performance angeht habe ich da noch keine Probleme bekommen. Zur not würde ich die EntityManager aus einem Pool holen und wieder verwenden. Da gibts bestimmt mehrere gute Ansätze.


----------



## scuzzlebud (21. Mrz 2007)

Danke.

Wie verwaltet ihr eigentlich Datenanbindung innerhalb normaler Desktop-Anwendungen (Swing/JavaSE)? Ich habe öfters gelesen dass die Persistenz-Frameworks hier wenig hilfreich sind.


----------

